#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Off Topic - General >  >  >  I have a really big problem and I need help.

## Goth_Queen

First off, some of you may remember me, some not. I have had membership here for years. With this problem, this is the only place where I could think of that could really help me. It involves a boy that I love and Satan. 

I am a Theistic Satanist. I have no shame in my game. I have been a Theistic Satanist ever since I was 12 years old. When I first found Satan, it was the best time of my life. I finally found a meaning to myself, and why I'm here, and how I got here. Those are the main philosophical questions that everyone wants to figure out right?

Well anyways, I'm very dedicated to my religion and my God. The problem is, I have been with this guy, I'll call him Brad, for one and a half years. I'll get straight to the point and cut the bullshit, he is jealous that I love Satan and am dedicated to my religion. He thinks that I love Satan more than him. I love Satan, but I'm in love with my boyfriend. Its inappropriate obviously to be IN love with Satan. But my boyfriend demands that I put him before Satan and I don't. I love them equally but its a different kind of love. My boyfriend demands that I put him before Satan or else he thinks I don't love him, I don't put Satan before him and I don't put my boyfriend before Satan. What the hell do I do?

----------


## Jackal

Erm...Are you serious? (I'm not being offensive here its just there are roleplayers and fakes who sneak on here as new members) I don't know anything about relationships between Theistic satanists and Satan, Or relationships for that matter, I don't understand them and they fascinate me lol

But I imagine the best way is to just say to him upfront, maybe compare it with christianity. Bear in mind that most Christians love there god and are often uptight bastards regarding relationships. So use that maybe?

I dunno, I fail in relationships and society

----------


## SecretsOfTheHeavens

Seems like you spend most of your time with your boyfriend talking about Satan? STOP that. Your boyfriend? I think your boyfriend is pretty insecure to be jealous of a Spiritual being. If he continues leave him. But I wouldn't be surprised if he did the sane to you.

I don't mean to come across as mean but I think the situation is stupid on behalf of the both you!

----------


## Goth_Queen

thanks Mrs. Peel for your answer, it makes a lot of sense. I should have known there would be a bunch of social misfits on here who wouldn't have a clue of what to do in my situation. Or anything regarding with love for that matter. The situation is silly, but its not "stupid" on my behalf. I realize that it is dumb to get jealous over a deity, but I can't get my boyfriend out of this mindset, so I came here because I don't want to go on another public forum and tell people my religious affiliations. You know how that would end up.....
and too the first poster, no Im not roleplaying or faking to be a new member. As a matter of fact look in the Satanism section. You will see the name Goth_Queen and threads with VERY popular questions and they received over 1,000 views. Thank You

----------


## SecretsOfTheHeavens

WOW first of all I have a girlfriend and I know what love is because I am in it, I admit I worry and get jealous easily, but please labeling me a social misfit for telling you how it is and not sympathizing with you doesn't make me a bad person. I told you I didn't want to offend you and I gave you my honest opinion, if my answer is not what you want to hear then maybe you are being a little ignorant yourself. 

Anyway I'll apologize sincerely to you because I do don't want to hold anything against, I hope all works out for you 
(ok I'll admit i cam across to harsh in my first post)
Peace n blessings  :Smile:

----------


## Jackal

Ha funny, Intentionally Insulting people who try to help you, you know jack **** about my life outside or if I know what love is. SoH you shouldn't have to apologize

----------


## SecretsOfTheHeavens

I know I shouldn't have to apologize, but whatever OP thinks of me, I couldn't care less, what I tell people or have only pure intentions to is the truth.

For the OP- " if the solution has never been to look in yourself how is it you expect to find it anywhere else?"

----------


## TheDruidSeer

To a degree i somewhat agree what others have told you in this thread. I mean it's one thing if someone can't accept your choice of religion. That is quite common as everyone has their own opinion, but for someone to literally get jealous of your spiritual entity of choice is quite absurd and very childish of them. Satanism is about experiencing things to their fullest. In all aspects. If your boyfriend is trying to hold you back from that, and you are allowing that to happen because of something trivial like this, then you have to ask yourself is the relationship really worth keeping if your not allowed to be who you have been since you were 12 years old? You are who you are... anyone who doesn't like you for who you are, doesn't really need to be around you anyway...

----------


## Betsuni

I don't like what you said Op. "Social misfits" and "or anything regarding love" was really offensive.
Here's how you're at fault:
1. You come to an occult forum asking about love? How idiotic can that be? I mean really?
2. Your making the situation bigger than what it is. Are you on your period or something?
3. Oh yea "Goth_Queen" is such a social name. I mean Goths died out early 2000's. They were viewed as social misfits! Oh the irony!
4. Whoop-dee-doo 1000 views, you want a cookie?
5. You don't know any of us, and our social lives outside of this site. You're probly a tiny blip compared to my social life, and parties.

With all of that put out there. I hope your relationship crumbles before your eyes. "Don't bite from the hand that feeds you."
Tell Satan I said Hi, and deliver my love. <3

----------


## TheDruidSeer

> I mean Goths died out early 2000's. They were viewed as social misfits! Oh the irony!


No they didn't die out... There is still alot of goth musicians, subculture, as well as if you'd shop anywhere other than trendy ass Hot Topic, you'd know that there is still plenty of gothic style and people of that mindset out there. Most just chalk them up to being "emo" because it's the latest horrid fad, and much easier to classify them as something without asking, instead of actually trying to find out what their interested in. And while were at it, we want to talk about social misfits? Hello, we're all in this occult forum because we can't speak to everyone about our beliefs or ideas without a getting certain degree of confusion or hate from those who wouldn't understand.
So we're ALL social misfits... Shouldn't this be a place where we can connect and talk about these things?? 
Why not grow a brain and use it here Betsuni, as opposed to just throwing mud like "someone being on their period", or how much better your social life is and how many parties you have... well yay for you! what are you fucking 8 years old?? "I'M BETSUNI AND I HAVE MORE PARTIES THAN YOU DER DER DERRRR!!"
You don't deserve to be in the presence or control of powerful magic. You'd waste it, just judging from your outlook on others...
I got 4 words for you... Grow the hell up...

----------


## Betsuni

Awe that's cute. We have a white knight. :3
Goths died, they are forever in the shadow of scenes, and emos. They actually have a nice place in society, but as for goths they are pushed to the side. EVERYONE goes to Hot Topic n00b. You want your favorite band's t-shirt? You want a new belt? You want some new dubstep? Need some new gauges? You go there. Hot Topic is now a hipster hangout spot.

I sling mud at those who sling mud. Don't judge me and espect for me not to say anything back.
That last part sounded like too much fluff for me: "You don't deserve to be in the presence of such powerful magic" You sure you don't rp or something? 
Cool story bro, you want a cookie?
I wish this forum could focus on greater things than "OH I LOVE SATAN, AND MY BOYFRIEND? WHAT SHOULD I DO?"
Herp Derp. I have been here for over three years. Also, please get your facts straight next time.

----------


## TheDruidSeer

> Awe that's cute. We have a white knight. :3
> Goths died, they are forever in the shadow of scenes, and emos. They actually have a nice place in society, but as for goths they are pushed to the side. EVERYONE goes to Hot Topic n00b. You want your favorite band's t-shirt? You want a new belt? You want some new dubstep? Need some new gauges? You go there. Hot Topic is now a hipster hangout spot.
> 
> I sling mud at those who sling mud. Don't judge me and espect for me not to say anything back.
> That last part sounded like too much fluff for me: "You don't deserve to be in the presence of such powerful magic" You sure you don't rp or something? 
> Cool story bro, you want a cookie?
> I wish this forum could focus on greater things than "OH I LOVE SATAN, AND MY BOYFRIEND? WHAT SHOULD I DO?"
> Herp Derp. I have been here for over three years. Also, please get your facts straight next time.


No, I don't go to hot topic NOOB... I worked there for 6 months and refused to ever walk into that store again because it's so bullshit trendy.
And no, I'm no "white knight". I just have respect for people who truly want to know things, and I don't RP. Using the occult is more than just a religious choice for me, it's also how I make a living. Let alone this post was written in an OFF TOPIC section. This is exactly the area that a post like that would belong. You want people to focus on greater things? You seemed more interested in focusing your childish prattle towards breaking someone down. For being so knowledgeable, it's amazing how all your recent posts have no intellectual value whatsoever. At least I try making a difference in helping people understand rather than telling them they are stupid for even asking something to begin with...

----------


## Betsuni

That's a really cool story bro.
Well, I can't find a goetia section, and two I made this account 2 am. What do you expect from me? :3

----------


## TheDruidSeer

> That's a really cool story bro.
> Well, I can't find a goetia section, and two I made this account 2 am. What do you expect from me? :3


All i'd expect from you, or anyone else here is a bit more consideration for others and their wanting to learn. Don't just start badmouthing people because of their curiosity, no matter how "silly" or "stupid" you think it is, or how they worded it. If you have time to talk smack, you have time to do something useful or helpful. No section on goetia? Maybe try looking into the angels and demons section then. Or I just saw another post about the Lesser Key of Solomon. Perhaps those might be of interest to you...

----------


## Betsuni

Fortuna.
I lol'd so hard when I read the above post.

----------


## Betsuni

> They are out there, also out there are men who dress and think like babies. I have no idea why I brought that up. My only defence is it is 4 am.


It's a fetish right? I have seen pictures. oώo

----------

